# Colson Bicycle...Did a CABE Member Purchase?



## scrubbinrims (Jan 28, 2013)

I was on of the unlucky ones this past Sunday for the auction below...just put in too soft of a bid too late:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=221178373602

Anyway, I am having some major remorse as the bicycle had many things I need and if you were the winner and reading this, please pm me as I can put some money in your pocket for letting the second highest bidder (me) have it or if you only want parts of it, maybe we can work something out.
Also, I have cool things to trade... including a postwar grillnose project, so reach out to me asap if this is something you can live without in whole or part.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## slick (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Chris, Just sell me that postwar grillnose project. I'll buy it as is. Pm me. I don't know who got the Bullnose but a few of us were watching it. Jim Frazier makes the tank in fiberglass to complete the bike.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 29, 2013)

My Colson grillnose is not for sale, only trade bait and for this particular potential transaction...it won't become available until I find what I need to build up a 41 Imperial.
I also owe Nate first crack at it since he helped me procure it.

Not understanding why you mentioned the glass tank...it doesn't help me any.

Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 6, 2013)

*There's always this one*

Youre no doubt aware of it already, its been on there for a while now  http://medford.craigslist.org/bik/3579446299.html


----------



## slick (Feb 6, 2013)

What's ironic about the craigslist ad is the fact that the last bike painted black is MINE!!! I sold it a year ago but????? That's weird. Maybe just for reference? Mine was a postwar Colson.


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 7, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I was on of the unlucky ones this past Sunday for the auction below...just put in too soft of a bid too late:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-EVA...nC6SFQSMbhTDrG%2FrjPw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> View attachment 81788




I saw that - what a great bike.  You could try asking the seller who he sold it to. You can suggest he check with the winner if it's ok for you to contact him.  It would be a bit weird if he said no.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> I saw that - what a great bike.  You could try asking the seller who he sold it to. You can suggest he check with the winner if it's ok for you to contact him.  It would be a bit weird if he said no.




Not really. I tried for a year to get the seller of the boys Blue Phantom to put me in contact with teh new owner and it never happened. Supposedly the bike went to Cali but I haven't seen hide not hair since. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 7, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Not really. I tried for a year to get the seller of the boys Blue Phantom to put me in contact with teh new owner and it never happened. Supposedly the bike went to Cali but I haven't seen hide not hair since. V/r Shawn




some ebay sellers think that if answering you will get them money then they will answer.
If no, then they ignore you because they think its a waste of time. I think its plain out selfish and
rude that some ebay users wont answer questions. Like the 1938 bluebird that went off a week or so ago.
I ask if he would send a few pictures multiple times and he completely ignored me.

Nick.


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 7, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> =
> I ask if he would send a few pictures multiple times and he completely ignored me.
> 
> Nick.




You are absolutely right - if the bidding reaches their expectations they don't bother lifting a finger for photos and such.

The other way to track the winner is by their feedback rating score. If it's a regular ebayer and bicycle bidder who sells
then you just have to find the sale to find the name. If you read their feedback you will see if any of it is for sells rather
than buys - and you might then be able to locate what sale it is. It's a longshot but I managed this once out of few times
that I have tried. Often the person leaving feedback leaves their name in the feedback - so you can ask them. If they refer
to the thing they bought you have a lead. But if he never sells and only buys the most you will probably find is who he
buys off the most. 

Sometimes I recognize the person by their hidden version of their name with the first letter and last letter and feedback score. 
I always used to know when I was bidding against Toyman - that never boded well for me


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 7, 2013)

Remember the good 'ol days of EBAY when clicking on a members user ID got you their personal email, what they have purchased, how much they paid, what they are bidding on, and watching!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 7, 2013)

The ebay seller did forward on my plea and nothing...it is gone.
Coincidentally, someone posted here looking for a bullnose tank...hmmm.
However, I am no stalker and my pursuit ends here.

I have lost many bicycles and parts since my wife went on bed rest last August, able to offer only what what I can afford, which has not been much with just my income to support us until she returned to work last week after birthing our twins in late November.
This auction really hurt, because at a 400 ending price, it really put in perspective how far I had fallen in the hobby while attending to more important things.

Thankfully, a nice CABE member went the extra mile and we recently settled on a fair price for the '41 Imperial grillnose tank, lit rack, guard, fender braces, and cushioneer fork hardware and I will find the frame and fenders long before a boy's metal bullnose tank would surface.
Just not at the deal this package was.

Also appreciate the link Chris as I actually did not see that.

Chris


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 7, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Thankfully, a nice CABE member went the extra mile and we recently settled on a fair price for the '41 Imperial grillnose tank, lit rack, guard, fender braces, and cushioneer fork hardware and I will find the frame and fenders long before a boy's metal bullnose tank would surface.
> Just not at the deal this package was.
> 
> Also appreciate the link Chris as I actually did not see that.
> ...




That must be incredibly frustrating. I know how it feels to see something go for a price you can normally afford, just not in the moment. I can totally see how that would suck, especially since it was something really specific and pretty rare which you wanted. 

The fact that you have managed to get a step ahead of the winner with the harder parts is a testament to how far from fallen you are in the hobby actually.  Thats great news 

...and lastly, congratulations on the twins! Twins run in my familly too. Now you have much of the bike and twins - you are definitely a step ahead


----------

